# Animal Rescue Flights



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I came across this volunteer pilot group on another forum and thought I'd share it in case a rescue needs to fly a dog somewhere - I had not heard of this group before - they sound wonderful!









http://www.animalrescueflights.com/


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WOW!! This is absolutely wonderful! Think what this can mean especially to senior or special needs dogs and cats, when the drive to the right home would be too long and stressful-- this could be just the ticket! WONDERFUL!!


----------

